# My Favorite Pictures my birds!



## budgiessoar (Jun 15, 2014)

These are my favorite pictures of my birdies!

This is Flip. ( Sorry About The Glare! )


This is Kayla.


This is Centhia.


Which is your favorite?
:budgie::budgie::budgie::budgie:


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Kayla is gorgeous.  Well ... they all are, but I like that pic the best!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You sure have a cute little flock there, I like both the pics of your girls the best.


----------



## PumaFace (Jul 18, 2014)

I love the picture of Centhia! But then again, I'm kind of bias to white/blue budgies :budge:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wonderful pics. You have some very nice looking budgies...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

i love the middle pic


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*I like the pattern on Centhia! Wouldn't mind having an English that color.*


----------

